# Drury Coffee Beans



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

I needed some beans in a hurry so I thought I'd give Drury a try, since they have a retail outlet in town.

Definitely old school - they've been in London since 1936 - and they do 16 different espresso blends, all of them, by current standards, high roasted. But then I'm old school too.

Currently trying their most expensive blend, Gran Riserva. Very dark and chocolately, but quite a few flavours in there. I think it's rather good.


----------

